# TTE followed by TEE billing question



## icoutin (Sep 2, 2010)

We performed a TTE that turned out suboptimal and thus had to perform a TEE all on the same date of service.

For TTE we billed:
93306

For TEE we billed:
93312
93320
93325

We are getting an OPPS error stating that 93320(done for the TEE) is included in 93306 and no modifier allowed and another one stating that 93325 is also included in 93306 but modifier allowed.

Can we bill for 93320 and 93325 in this scenario?  Why would we be able to apply mod -59 for 93325 and not 93320?  

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Isela- Miami


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 15, 2010)

*echo*

Ok Check out code 93321. It is a limited or followup study for the Doppler (93320). SO use 93306
93312
93321-59
93325-59

Since you already are using 93320 included in 93306 they want you to use the followup doppler code and that should work for you!

Hope this helps


----------

